
Confirmed: MySpace to acquire Photobucket for $250 Million - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/07/myspace-to-acquire-photobucket-for-250-million/
======
timg
This is a great move for myspace. They finally figured out how to charge their
users real money for those picture filled profiles -- all while being able to
act like nice guys who give away everything for free. I predict that they will
actually make a nice return on this investment.

More interestingly though, myspace has now put captchas in place for editing
myspace profiles and similar actions that photobucket and many web2 sites have
been using extensively. For example, photobucket could automatically put
pictures in any section of your profile just by supplying photobucket with
your myspace username and password.

Is myspace trying to crush future competition? Yes, yes they are.

------
danielha
I think many people saw this coming. It's interesting how it can be viewed as
a (semi) recently acquired startup acquiring another. The list of companies
that would be interested in buying up your startup is indeed much larger than
Yahoo and Google.

